# PPPoE connected from FreeBSD, but can't ping.



## samsam9988 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi,

With freebsd FreeBSD 9.2 and a Siemens Speedstream 6520 in bridge mode, the PPPoE dial out mostly works, except that a ping to any of the website is not working yet.

Here is my `ifconfig` info after PPPoE established a connection:


```
bge0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8009b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,LINKSTATE>
        ether 00:14:22:d2:fe:d6
        inet 10.0.0.2 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.0.0.255
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
iwi0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
        ether 00:16:6f:19:c5:85
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
        status: no carrier
plip0: flags=8810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x9 
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
tun0: flags=8051<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1492
        options=80000<LINKSTATE>
        inet 220.203.69.118 --> 220.203.1.152 netmask 0xffffff00 
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        Opened by PID 1865
```

The /etc/resolve.conf file has the correct entry added with the ISP's nameserver IP addresses.

The /etc/ppp/ppp.conf file is shown as below:


```
default:

    set log Phase Chat LCP IPCP CCP tun command
    nat enable yes
    nat same_ports yes
    nat use_sockets yes
    set redial 15 28800
    set reconnect 15 28800 

pppoe:

    set device PPPoE:bge0:
    set mru 1492
    set mtu 1492
    set speed sync
    enable lqr
    set lqrperiod 5
    set cd 5
    set dial
    set login
    set timeout 0
    set authname [email]0386280775@vic.exetel.com.au[/email]
    set authkey ispassword
    set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.0 0.0.0.0
    add default HISADDR
    enable dns
```

I am not sure where it went wrong.

Any suggestion is very much appreciated.

Thanks 
Sam


----------



## CMarinier (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi, is it possible your ISP is blocking ICMP? Did you check?


----------

